

Did Apple security personnel impersonate SF Police? - moonlighter
http://blogs.sfweekly.com/thesnitch/2011/09/lost_iphone_5_apple.php

======
ck2
You can tell right off the guy isn't too bright because he allowed (what he
thought were) police to search his home just by showing up, which is one of
the most fundamental rights you have in this country.

Can you just imagine if warrantless home searches were as common as Terry
Stops? Yikes.

BTW anyone who still thinks losing the phone was a publicity stunt really need
to reconsider - when Apple hires and sends goons out like this, they aren't
playing around.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Even smart people can be intimidated.

~~~
ck2
Yes I can agree on that - but on the street searching your person or car, cops
are trained to trick you. But into your home? Really? This guy isn't a
teenager, he's old enough to have seen and know better. Does he never watch
the news?

There's being polite and then there's keeping you and your family safe.

~~~
tedsuo
According to this article, they threatened his family's immigration status.
Since he hadn't done anything wrong, complying was probably the safer route.

